# Really Cool Creative Lighting



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

I found this pic on Pinterest. 
And thought it could be easily adopted for a Halloween theme.
It appears to only be clear water balloons, stuffed with glow sticks (or maybe leds?), put n pantyhose and hung randomly.

Put green glow sticks in it could be some strange, supernatural creature in its pupal stage. Cthulhu, demons, or science gone wrong. 
A very cool effect for very cheap and easy.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes I've had this photo in my "inspiration file" now for a while. I bought some clear plastic globes (like the sort you can make your own Christmas decorations with) and plan to put LED candles in them and then place them inside the stockings.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a cool picture.


----------



## Alanf (Jan 21, 2013)

It looks more like white pantyhose to me.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

its not pantyhose, (look at blown up image) as there is texture to it and it's too long...it's blurry when i'ts big, but it looks like beef netting.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I think these are useing electric lights. In 2 of them I can faintly see what looks like a.white cord. And if you zoom into the ceiling I can see in a couple of spots what look. Luke outlet boxes with the white cords plugged into them.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I really like this photo. There are so many things that can be done to these..as mentioned to look like alien fetus, balls of slime, or you could even paint some to look like eyeballs hanging from a red/pink muscle....


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are cool.
You put two of those together and they look like....well, never mind.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Lunatic said:


> Those are cool.
> You put two of those together and they look like....well, never mind.


HAHAHAHAHA!! I said the same thing, lol


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

having some spiders on or crawling around these would be creepy too, making them look like gigantic egg sacks for the spider(s)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!! I said the same thing, lol


:jol: OMG!!! Great minds...think alike......
so.........funny......


----------

